# OUCH thats HOT ----WTFZ



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHA
HAHAHA

yEa 

hahahaha
hahaha

hahaha

WTH?


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

haha i love it


----------



## PipemanNYC (Nov 21, 2008)

the escoution dosnt even fit...


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

PipemanNYC said:


> the escoution dosnt even fit...


 :laughing: i was gonna say the same thing


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

SPH said:


> haha i love it


See , The internet has plenty of plumbing pron 



PipemanNYC said:


> the escoution dosnt even fit...



I love how they even used one 



muck said:


> :laughing: i was gonna say the same thing


haha, why would you take a pic of this ?


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh yea, I don't think they used enough solder on that bottom Joint,

and check out this smile >


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Looks like Ray charles applied the soldier while helen keller held the torch!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

and they just smashed the flux againsts the pipe


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Flux, WTF is flux, oh crap!


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Flux, WTF is flux, oh crap!


same as duck butter, but you just need more heat :thumbup:

DUDE - YOU HIT 250 POSTS


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Sure did.


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

free shirt


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

wow, 2 free shirts in one night, i feel like such a whore.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> wow, 2 free shirts in one night, i feel like such a whore.


Feel?

You are 











HAHA - J/K


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

nice work


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

My congrats on that outstanding example of torch control and general plumbing and pipitude.


----------



## RollinSoLo (Sep 22, 2009)

So is this a photo of your repair?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

He is not around anymore to respond.


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

I think I saw that connection awhile back but it was elect taped up


----------



## PipeRain (Sep 14, 2009)

I know that move. You reflect the heat off the wall to the pipe. Kinda like shooting a basketball at a backboard.


----------

